# Ordered silky chicks



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

I just order assorted silky chicks. Do white silky have black chicks or if u have two whites they just have white. Americna have any color. Is it that way with silkys? Educate me please thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Silkie color genetics can be different than other breeds. White Silkies are recessive, it takes two white Silkies to keep the color white. If you breed with any other color there is no predicting what color you will get. Generally its a non recognized multi color that can't be controlled in future breedings.


----------

